# diamonback snake skin



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

diamondback


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

nice work. Glad to see you posting


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Sharp looking, welcome.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

That is AWESOME John


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks guys. mad marlin don't know John?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Single thread inlays, short trim wraps, smooth finish...this ain't your first, but I'm just guessing? That's sharp!!


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

its not Goags, been building for about 3 years. its hobby i love. it needs another coat. but i live for the next one!! thnx man!


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

very clean lines. nice work


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I could tell you've been doing this awhile! Welcome to the board...it's a good group of folks here, w/ new ones coming on all the time...heck of an addiction.


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

thx goags and red34 :ac550: :goldfish:


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

sweet rod...i really like the snake skin on it


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Thnx Ace. Really appreciate it.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice and clean looking. Good job


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks great when do I get mine I want a 7 foot snake skin trout rod


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Goags said:


> Single thread inlays, short trim wraps, smooth finish...this ain't your first, but I'm just guessing? That's sharp!!


I though the same thing when I looked at the close-up of the guide.
Just like the Truth has a certain Ring to it, Quality has a certian Luster.

Nice.


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you Yakntx and SCB. Very much.


----------



## Cheky (Oct 5, 2009)

very nice and very clean...was thinking about trying a snake skin...if you dont mind me asking, where did you get the skin at? I have seen a few places to get them, but have been skeptical about ordering...


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

really looks nice!!


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Thnx QTRODS. Hey Cheky I bought this snake skin at implora.com
Look at snake hides. I believe. Kind of expensive. But had good definition. Have some from mudhole too. I like it too. Thnx.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Some of the best work that I have seen so far, exellent job.


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Thnx ellisredfish. Thnx a lot!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice work and post up that Peacock/Rattler rod that was made if you can. Mad Skillz bro!


----------



## Stew (Oct 14, 2009)

How do I contact you?


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Thnx skiff. We need to hook up.


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Stew said:


> How do I contact you?


Hey Stew. You can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow! Really beautiful in my opinion.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Very sharp and classy! Nicely done.

Congrats...


----------



## Cheese Daddy (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you whitebassfisher and d4rdbuilder. : )


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

as a offshore deck hand and a soon to be bay fishing guide i have to say cheese daddys rods are bad *** ....... and cheese daddy whens this fishing trip gonna happen


blue streak fishing charters when dont go in till your wore outt or till there isnt any room in the fish box


----------

